# DeathTroopers



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont think much more need to said other than
ZOMBIES AND STAR WARS
:googly::devil:

haven't read it just got excited when i saw it

The synopsis is theres an empty star destroyer floating in space it gets boarded by an imperial prison vessel and all hell breaks loose from some disease that has been spread! (summed up excited version)

theres even a trailer made for it


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Read about this title last year, will have to pick it up.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

saw this but didnt have any money,goin on my christmas list


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Is this an ACTUAL movie being put out by Lucas or is this one of those Computer generated dealies from the net?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

just a book and a tralier


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I like the trailer that TBB linked to. The trailer on the Deathtrooper site is annoying. Gonna have to look for the book. This would be an interesting movie if it were ever made.


----------

